# On the lookout for rat breeder!



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum, but am looking to get a pair of rats and get started. I'm in Warrington in Cheshire, and wondering if there are any breeders around here, or somebody needing to re-home a well socialised pair perhaps. Thanks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you sorted a cage and things out.. 

I keep mine in parrot cages.. they are big and great for Rats.. and seem to be a lot cheaper to get hold of..


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Furet Plus cage, bargain buy off ebay, should be collecting it tonight or tomorrow! Comes with a load of extra toys, hammocks, nets etc


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

MikeParry said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum, but am looking to get a pair of rats and get started. I'm in Warrington in Cheshire, and wondering if there are any breeders around here, or somebody needing to re-home a well socialised pair perhaps. Thanks


Breeders near you:

Stovokor Rattery (Me!), Wigan Home - Stovokor Rattery 
Aeris Rattery, Wirral Home - Aeris Rattery 
Mercia Rattery, Wirral Home - Mercia Rattery

I also currently have quite a lot of young rescue rats, who are all well handled and friendly too.


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah ha, Wigan isn't so far away really, thats certainly a strong option! Thanks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If I were u I'd def go and get some off spoiled rats Laura has some beauties a great breeder as well as great rescuer u ought to consider rescuing some babies off her!


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

I most certainly will! What do you have available at the moment Laura? I don't mind any colour combos really, its all about temperament for me, and "squidgyness" as you call it  Just want to get them from a reputable source as well.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Breeders near you:
> 
> Stovokor Rattery (Me!), Wigan Home - Stovokor Rattery
> Aeris Rattery, Wirral Home - Aeris Rattery
> ...


Awww I want sir spamalot! He would make a great hubby to my nieva (although no babies allowed!)


----------

